# So, a pax showed up at my house.... !SAFETY CONCERN!



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share. 

A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them. 

I was playing some overwatch today, and someone's banging on my door for several minutes, so I leave my game to go be like wtf? It's two kids (not little kids) 

"are you an uber driver?" 
"Uh, yeah?"
"Did you find a phone?"
"Uh, yeah? How the **** did you find me?"
"Find my iPhone."

I had plugged the phone in last night while running around to see if people were calling it and get it the hell out of my truck.

"Well I guess it's a good thing I plugged it in last night. In the future I probably won't do that though, this is really f***ing weird."

"Oh, sorry."

Lesson: Power off an iphone and DON'T CHARGE IT if a pax leaves it in your vehicle. The iPhone can power itself on if you charge it. Especially for female drivers this could end badly. Android devices can also be tracked, but I don't know of any that power themselves on (android enthusiast).


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Your not the first person this has happened to. Personally I would tell them to get off my property, and contact uber to get their phone back. I'm not a lost and found.

No wait I got one better, my house is not uber's lost and found.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

While I understand the concern, I don't blame them for trying to track their lost phone. I would imagine I would do the same thing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't really see much of a safety concern here.

Random people knock on my door all the time.

I doubt anyone is intentionally leaving their phone in your car to find out where you live. Uber drivers do not exactly have a reputation for being wealthy. On the other hand if they broke in to retrieve their property that would be a problem, but if I left the house I would bring the lost property with me anyway in case I get a call to return it.

Overall I'd probably be happy they found me at my house so I didn't have to drive down to wherever they live and waste my gas and time returning the phone.

One time, long before I started driving for Uber, I had some lady come to my door and claim her find my phone thing was saying her phone was in my house. There was no way it was as my house is an apple-free zone, but she wouldn't leave for a long time. I didn't let her in, but I searched my house anyway to see if somehow a phone got inside from one of my guests but there was no phone there. Either her phone's GPS glitched or she was looking for a way to get into my house to possibly case it.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

I'd do the same thing with any of my devices. Its why the feature is there.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

There's a secondary battery in the iPhone that allows for tracking even if the primary is dead.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> I don't really see much of a safety concern here.


It'd be pretty easy to stuff a phone in the seat and follow someone home. Not the craziest stalker move I've ever heard of.



Trafficat said:


> Overall I'd probably be happy they found me at my house so I didn't have to drive down to wherever they live and waste my gas and time returning the phone.


I don't live somewhere big enough for returning a phone to be a problem. Also, I enjoy my privacy, and having sketchy teenagers show up at my house is not my idea of a good time.



Pesty said:


> I'd do the same thing with any of my devices. Its why the feature is there.


I get that, but there's a better way to get your things back. Showing up at a strangers door isn't cool in my book unless you've got a damn good reason. And where I live you've got decent odds of coming up with someone who's armed and enjoys their privacy.



Veju said:


> There's a secondary battery in the iPhone that allows for tracking even if the primary is dead.


No there's not. It'll ping a location before it powers down however.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Find my iPhone is great when it works, but it rarely works because usually the phone would be dead (turned off) or there will be a signal blocker aka airplane mode.

Personally I agree, it's good that they went out of their way to get the iPhone back rather than you having to drop it off. But also scary when you weren't expecting it.



Veju said:


> There's a secondary battery in the iPhone that allows for tracking even if the primary is dead.


Lol


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Also, I suppose it bears mentioning, that the girl was at my door, but her boyfriend or whatever was lurking around my truck. If they hadn't had a good explanation, I would have been armed and calling the cops the way he was acting.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> Showing up at a strangers door isn't cool in my book *unless you've got a damn good reason.* And where I live you've got decent odds of coming up with someone who's armed and enjoys their privacy.
> .


Um, trying to retrieve your property, even if it was your fault it got lost, is a damn good reason.

Kid selling chocolate for school field trip, someone trying to retrieve a phone... What's the big deal? 
If they have a legitimate reason to be at your door this is no crime people. This is why door bells were invented.

Some people are so anti social these days and literally want no interaction with other people.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Um, trying to retrieve your property, even if it was your fault it got lost, is a damn good reason.


If they hadn't had other means of retrieving it, sure. But they're too dumb to check their email, contact uber, etc? I even knew what ride it was and specified in the report. I understand there's no crime, but you spend several minutes banging on someones door to get back a smashed iPhone 5 worth $30 tops? Kids selling stuff? Cool. They've got a reason to be there. This just rubbed me wrong, and stood up all the hairs on the back of my neck.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> If they hadn't had other means of retrieving it, sure. But they're too dumb to check their email, contact uber, etc? I even knew what ride it was and specified in the report. I understand there's no crime, but you spend several minutes banging on someones door to get back a smashed iPhone 5 worth $30 tops? Kids selling stuff? Cool. They've got a reason to be there. This just rubbed me wrong, and stood up all the hairs on the back of my neck.


Any phone is worth more than$30 to that person. They're priceless if you don't have it backed up. And personally I would drive 3 hours to have my phone back today rather than wait a few days to get it to be shipped to me.

besides, she might have suspected she left it in the UBER car. But maybe she lost it somewhere else. This is a good reason to track it down


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Any phone is worth more than$30 to that person. They're priceless if you don't have it backed up. And personally I would drive 3 hours to have my phone back today rather than wait a few days to get it to be shipped to me.


This town is literally 12 minutes wide. But 3 days later they show up at my door, apparently not having contacted uber.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> This town is literally 12 minutes wide. But 3 days later they show up at my door, apparently not having contacted uber.


So maybe they weren't sure where they lost it until they saw your vehicle and recognized you


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So maybe they weren't sure where they lost it until they saw your vehicle and recognized you


Being that the phone belonged to the girl who ordered the uber, and had a dead battery when I picked up the next ride 10 minutes later, there's little to no chance she didn't know. Anyway, I won't have any pax at my door in the future.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Um, trying to retrieve your property, even if it was your fault it got lost, is a damn good reason.
> 
> Kid selling chocolate for school field trip, someone trying to retrieve a phone... What's the big deal?
> If they have a legitimate reason to be at your door this is no crime people. This is why door bells were invented.
> ...


Both the kid selling the chocolate and the kid trying to get their phone are trespassing which is a crime. What to do about it is up to the property owner.

This is also uber's policy on lost items, "Neither Uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends." Riders agree to this when to request a ride so as fare as I'm concerned they have no legitimate reason to be there.

It has nothing to do with being antisocial. My home is my sanctuary, and I don't take work home. So essentially some teenagers have brought work to my door, on top of that it's work without pay.

In the end since we are "business owners" we decide on how to handle the situation. I have decided that my policy is to drop off any lost items at the uber office when I happen to be near it. If you want to do it different that's up to you.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Yeah, it would have bothered me too. Just last week I found a woman's wallet in my back seat. I had her driver's license but no phone number. I googled her name and reached her dad. He called her and then she called me. I dropped off the wallet to her the next day.

Googling her name got some interesting results... she was busted for possession of heroin with intent to sell a year ago... must have had a good attorney!

Given my neighborhood, I do not like people knocking on my door unexpected and uninvited. About 25% of my neighbors seem to be having their rent paid by some drug rehab program. Too many young men are unemployed and seem headed into trouble. When I first moved into this neighborhood it was largely Italian. Nowadays it is very racially mixed and as I grow older and more frail I worry about being the victim of some testosterone fueled rage. Just last year I had to calmly mention to some 35 year old jack-ass that if he touched me he was going down for assaulting a senior citizen. "And for what?" I asked him. "You're a drug dealer and I want you to stay away from me and my girlfriend. Do you think you are going to get street cred for beating up an old man?"

He actually walked away and stayed away... and soon was back in jail again...

Life in Bridgeport... If I didn't own the condo I'd be gone in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Both the kid selling the chocolate and the kid trying to get their phone are trespassing which is a crime. .


You have no idea what your are saying. And to be honest you sound pretty ridiculous making statements like that. Walking on to someone's property with the purpose to knock on their door is NOT trespassing. Not in any state. Probably not in any country.
Entering the house is trespassing.

Now if there's a closed gate and/or signs posted that say no trespassing, that might be a different story. But OP didn't indicate that his house or apartment wasn't just an average residential unit.

And yes, you can handle how you return items any way you want. But that's not what we're talking about here. Pax chose to handle it their own way, and to their credit, was more efficient than letting UBER handle it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Unless you're really angling to collect a bounty, items found in ones vehicle are refuse. Dispose of accordingly. If one is in dire need of a few good karma chips, drop it at the nearest PD lost/found asap. Easy Button. No need to play silly games about this stuff.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Unless you're really angling to collect a bounty, items found in ones vehicle are refuse. Dispose of accordingly. If one is in dire need of a few good karma chips, drop it at the nearest PD lost/found asap. Easy Button. No need to play silly games about this stuff.


I agree with this. As long as you pick up at least more more pax after them, they cant pin it on you.

I had a wallet left behind and this guy lived about an hour away. When Lyft contacted me I told them he could pick it up or i could ship it. They emailed me a shipping label, and even told me to send pictures of receipt of any shipping materials i purchased and they would refund me. They made it pretty simple.
I wanted to get this guy his wallet back.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Veju said:


> There's a secondary battery in the iPhone that allows for tracking even if the primary is dead.


The GOVERNMENT PUT IT THERE .
THEY DONT LIKE BEING TURNED OFF !
They have one in laptops also.

" You keep a knocking but you cant come in "!-Little Richard


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Veju said:


> There's a secondary battery in the iPhone that allows for tracking even if the primary is dead.


This is great. No iPhone will ever be lost again. Ever!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This is great. No iPhone will ever be lost again. Ever!


Shame that more stolen cars arent recovered in view of the fact that they have the same tracking technology installed.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Your not the first person this has happened to. Personally I would tell them to get off my property, and contact uber to get their phone back. I'm not a lost and found.
> 
> No wait I got one better, my house is not uber's lost and found.


Until they saw that you were an Uber driver, they wouldn't have necessarily known that they had left their phone in an Uber, and they wouldn't have known to contact Uber.

I'd say it would be easier to just give the passenger his phone, instead of having to deal with Uber, the customer, maybe even law enforcement if Uber doesn't respond quick enough to get it back to him, to deal with this.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I agree with this. As long as you pick up at least more more pax after them, they can pin it on you.
> 
> I had a wallet left behind and this guy lived about an hour away. When Lyft contacted me I told them he could pick it up or i could ship it. They emailed me a shipping label, and even told me to send pictures of receipt of any shipping materials i purchased and they would refund me. They made it pretty simple.
> I wanted to get this guy his wallet back.


And why wouldn't you? I've lost a few wallets in my time and it is a royal pain in the ass to replace the missing license, credit and debit cards, and anything else. If it doesn't take too much time or money, why not do unto others and you would want others to do unto you?

If nothing else, I believe the old standby was to drop the wallet into a Post Office box. Granted, these are getting harder to find but they are still present in our communities.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You have no idea what your are saying. And to be honest you sound pretty ridiculous making statements like that. Walking on to someone's property with the purpose to knock on their door is NOT trespassing. Not in any state. Probably not in any country.
> Entering the house is trespassing.
> 
> Now if there's a closed gate and/or signs posted that say no trespassing, that might be a different story. But OP didn't indicate that his house or apartment wasn't just an average residential unit.
> ...


Your right I was wrong in the way I described the situation. At least in Georgia, what would make it criminal trespass is "notice" and I believe a sign is sufficient. I was going to write how I would tell the pax to get off my property and then describe scenarios of me having call the cops or me having to shoot them but I thought that would be a bit much, which is why I left out an important detail.

I'll also add that in Georgia entering another person's land is consider trespassing so they would be breaking the law well before they got into the house, with notice of course.

Fun fact: Georgia law considers your vehicle an extension of your land, so if you tell some unruly pax to get out of your car and they refuse they would committing criminal trespass.

To your last point the pax handling it themselves is definitely more efficient for the pax. Whatever the driver happens to be doing at the time is of little importance when a teenager needs their phone.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Your right I was wrong in the way I described the situation. At least in Georgia, what would make it criminal trespass is "notice" and I believe a sign is sufficient. .


That's all fine.

But you are forgetting that all the passenger knows is that you have his property- his "find my i phone" app, makes it more likely.
He doesn't even know that you are an Uber driver.

Would you prefer that he sit outside your property, call the local police and have them come into your domicile for this presumably stolen property, for all the passenger knows?

It just seems a lot easier to hand the guy his phone and be done with it


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Retired Senior said:


> And why wouldn't you? I've lost a few wallets in my time and it is a royal pain in the ass to replace the missing license, credit and debit cards, and anything else. If it doesn't take too much time or money, why not do unto others and you would want others to do unto you?
> 
> If nothing else, I believe the old standby was to drop the wallet into a Post Office box. Granted, these are getting harder to find but they are still present in our communities.


Do unto others as you want others to do unto you is a really good argument, but in the same line of thinking I would not want to bother people with my screw ups so I wouldn't go to a strangers house and use up their valuable time to fix my screw up. I guess it's just point of view.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Do unto others as you want others to do unto you is a really good argument, but in the same line of thinking I would not want to bother people with my screw ups so I wouldn't go to a strangers house and use up their valuable time to fix my screw up. I guess it's just point of view.


What would you say the solution is? Just handing the man the phone who seem to use up less of your valuable time than any other possible solution.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


AS SOON as I discover a phone in my car I drop it into the nearest mail box. I have dropped them AS THEY WERE RINGING.
Don't care.
I don't do lost and found.
Never in my car. Never found it. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Ok, I will revise my story ... had a guy that tipped me a $20 bill on a ten dollar ride ... I took HIS phone back to him. And he tipped me another five spot.
Treat me like a human - I will return the favor.
Treat me like chit .... you get what you get.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Shame that more stolen cars arent recovered in view of the fact that they have the same tracking technology installed.


I luv ya TH4Me, I really really do. But I'm worried you're running out of tinfoil maybe soon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I luv ya TH4Me, I really really do. But I'm worried you're running out of tinfoil maybe soon.


Please.
So rudimentary.
Tin foil.
Ever open up a lap top ?
Get back to me when you do.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

RalphWolf said:


> And where I live you've got decent odds of coming up with someone who's armed and enjoys their privacy.


Damn, what the hell are you doing working for Uber? With your attitude we need you helping with Spec Ops. You'll be great in Syria at door to door searching for Islamic extremist.
Seriously, if someone knocking on your door makes you want to arm yourself before answering then I would contemplate a new area of residency.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That's all fine.
> 
> But you are forgetting that all the passenger knows is that you have his property- his "find my i phone" app, makes it more likely.
> He doesn't even know that you are an Uber driver.
> ...


Oddly enough yes I would prefer they call the cops, if they think it was stolen the last thing they should be doing is trying to get it back themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And watch this ( youtube)

Also check out how much SUCCESSFULL music is tuned to 432 hz.

Vibrational Universe.

Hypnotizing Chickens.

Have a taste of the tip of the iceburg.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Seriously, if someone knocking on your door makes you want to arm yourself before answering then I would contemplate a new area of residency.












Probably not gonna get many pings if you like to go online while at home


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I luv ya TH4Me, I really really do. But I'm worried you're running out of tinfoil maybe soon.


(Faraday Cage)
Humming." Whats the Frequency Kenneth" - R.E.M.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 124714
> 
> 
> Probably not gonna get many pings if you like to go online while at home


You must have taken this picture before I painted the trim. 
Damn shak lookin 10 time mo betta now.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Damn, what the hell are you doing working for Uber? With your attitude we need you helping with Spec Ops. You'll be great in Syria at door to door searching for Islamic extremist.
> Seriously, if someone knocking on your door makes you want to arm yourself before answering then I would contemplate a new area of residency.


I think it is dumb to answer the door without being armed. I usually carry a gun in my pocket in the house anyway, but if for some reason I wasn't, I'd definitely grab a gun before answering the door. I'd do it anywhere I lived.

I would think a person who likes to carry guns would be an ill fit for the military, since the military usually makes every place a disarmed victim zone. Hence Fort Hood Shooting #1, and #2. Seems like military people only get to carry guns in combat zones.

And unlike with Uber where you merely get deactivated if you carry, carrying in the military is probably a dishonorable discharge, essentially a felony, that removes all of your gun rights for life.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Um, trying to retrieve your property, even if it was your fault it got lost, is a damn good reason.
> 
> Kid selling chocolate for school field trip, someone trying to retrieve a phone... What's the big deal?
> If they have a legitimate reason to be at your door this is no crime people. This is why door bells were invented.
> ...


Also wanted to add that this could of been prevented if assuming you knew who left it to contact uber and have them set up communication for you and didnt procrastinate


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You must have taken this picture before I painted the trim.
> Damn shak lookin 10 time mo betta now.


Its CAMOUFLAGE now.
( with an undercoating of ceramic paint to heat shield from infrared detection)
Satelites cant see it now !
( also thermal underlay to immediately return surrounding sand temperatures to normal in order to erase footprint heat signature)

Call me for estimates on " Stealth Home " Remodeling.

Avoid " Stingray" invasion of Privacy !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Your not the first person this has happened to. Personally I would tell them to get off my property, and contact uber to get their phone back. I'm not a lost and found.
> 
> No wait I got one better, my house is not uber's lost and found.


This would only escalate to a bigger problem of lets say them calling the police and accusing you of stealing the phone maybe?


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> What would you say the solution is? Just handing the man the phone who seem to use up less of your valuable time than any other possible solution.


Yes I think most people would think that and I wouldn't argue that they shouldn't do that, but I had decided that it's better to tell the pax that their phone can be retrieved at the Atlanta green light hub at "my" earliest convenience, and then throw them off my property.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

Fyi, the phones find me feature throws a "flare" last know location when you power it off, so if your don't want to be found that way shut it off away from home.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RalphWolf said:


> It'd be pretty easy to stuff a phone in the seat and follow someone home. Not the craziest stalker move I've ever heard of


If this worries you like that, you shouldn't be driving for uber in thr first place as the biggest threat to you is simply driving that car on the road for extra hours and the probability of getting into am accident


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> This would only escalate to a bigger problem of lets say them calling the police and accusing you of stealing the phone maybe?


Perhaps, but then they have to explain how I stole it, when I stole it, why didn't report it sooner, why they thought it was a good idea to try to get it back themselves instead of calling the police. Then I show the police the in car footage of the ride, the terms of service agreement, and video footage of them being idiots on my porch. Then I sue them for mental anguish or something.

Mental note to self, install car cam, porch cam, printout uber's terms of service agreement passenger version, and get a lawyer of retainer.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

This thread is absolutely mental.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> If this worries you like that, you shouldn't be driving for uber in thr first place as the biggest threat to you is simply driving that car on the road for extra hours and the probability of getting into am accident


Not particularly, but I'm a grown man who's generally armed. A pretty college girl could be a whole different matter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Veju said:


> This thread is absolutely mental.


Welcome to Uber !

LOWER FARES MEANS MORE MONEY !!!

NO NEED TO TIP !


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Perhaps, but then they have to explain how I stole it, when I stole it, why didn't report it sooner, why they thought it was a good idea to try to get it back themselves instead of calling the police. Then I show the police the in car footage of the ride, the terms of service agreement, and video footage of them being idiots on my porch. Then I sue them for mental anguish or something.
> 
> Mental note to self, install car cam, porch cam, printout uber's terms of service agreement passenger version, and get a lawyer of retainer.


And all of that makes sense to you, compared to just returning the phone to the rightful owner? lol



RalphWolf said:


> Not particularly, but I'm a grown man who's generally armed. A pretty college girl could be a whole different matter.


You would make a great catfishing episode lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> that removes all of your gun rights for life.


Unless you have $300. Then all rights are restored


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You would make a great catfishing episode lol


Huh? I'm not sure what you think catfishing is, but it's a pretty long way from this thread.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Retired Senior said:


> Given my neighborhood, I do not like people knocking on my door unexpected and uninvited. About 25% of my neighbors seem to be having their rent paid by some drug rehab program.


Sounds like my city in South Florida...

They call them m "sober houses". What a scam. Insurance pays the rent, 400-1200 /week per resident. Most have 3-8.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 124725
> 
> 
> Unless you have $300. Then all rights are restored


I would be more afraid of that " Thing " biting me !
The toy pistol is almost worrysome too.
Enough to get him shot by police.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> Also wanted to add that this could of been prevented if assuming you knew who left it to contact uber and have them set up communication for you and didnt procrastinate


I did exactly that.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> And all of that makes sense to you, compared to just returning the phone to the rightful owner? lol


Oh that was all for fun... well mostly.
Seriously though it's the pax's responsibility to take their all of their stuff with them when they get out of the car. I have zero responsibility in returning stuff to the pax, but they would still have a means to get their stuff back, albeit at my convenience not theirs. If they choose to lie and accuse me of theft that's a whole different thing and it will be their glutes. Remember I'm installing a porch cam.



RalphWolf said:


> I did exactly that.


Did they try calling the phone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> Oh that was all for fun... well mostly.
> Seriously though it's the pax's responsibility to take their all of their stuff with them when they get out of the car. I have zero responsibility in returning stuff to the pax, but they would still have a means to get their stuff back, albeit at my convenience not theirs. If they choose to lie and accuse me of theft that's a whole different thing and it will be their glutes. Remember I'm installing a porch cam.
> 
> Did they try to call the phone?


Get a Rotweiler and chain him to the porch.
Teach him not to attack until they are on the porch .
Even better, electronic fence your yard, fit Rotweiler with collar, put up do not enter signs.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> Oh that was all for fun... well mostly.
> Seriously though it's the pax's responsibility to take their all of their stuff with them when they get out of the car. I have zero responsibility in returning stuff to the pax, but they would still have a means to get their stuff back, albeit at my convenience not theirs. If they choose to lie and accuse me of theft that's a whole different thing and it will be their glutes. Remember I'm installing a porch cam.
> 
> Did they try to call the phone?


I have no idea. It powered on over night. The battery was dead when it was found.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I would be more afraid of that " Thing " biting me !
> The toy pistol is almost worrysome too.
> Enough to get him shot by police.


That's actually a pellet gun. I had the same exact model. It is a single shot, but if you shot someone in the eye with it, it could possibly go through into the brain and be lethal.


----------



## Gabyzzz (Sep 6, 2016)

I would have attached the phone to a Canadian goose


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Please.
> So rudimentary.
> Tin foil.
> Ever open up a lap top ?
> Get back to me when you do.


Yes. Not really helping your cause here bro, lol. I know, I know, just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not watching. Ever study Motorola, or AT&T for that matter? I actually went to HS with guys that worked for Marty. 20 years ago the capability was frightening. There ain't enough tin foil in the universe. And there's no where to hide. Just ask Osama.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Yes. Not really helping your cause here bro, lol. I know, I know, just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they're not watching. Ever study Motorola, or AT&T for that matter? I actually went to HS with guys that worked for Marty. 20 years ago the capability was frightening. There ain't enough tin foil in the universe. And there's no where to hide. Just ask Osama.


The goal is to replace YOUR thoughts with their own.
Then you will be a good ant.

Now retrieve that cheese for the Colony !


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Gabyzzz said:


> I would have attached the phone to a Canadian goose


 next time man. Next time.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The goal is to replace YOUR thoughts with their own.
> Then you will be a good ant.
> 
> Now retrieve that cheese for the Colony !


Lol, no chance of that. I'm happy with my own cheese. G'night bro, Happy Memorial Day. Tip one for the lads that never made it back. They're truly the best of the best!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I would be more afraid of that " Thing " biting me !
> The toy pistol is almost worrysome too.
> Enough to get him shot by police.


Nah, he's the wrong color to get shot by the police. 
( I can't believe I just went there)


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Any phone is worth more than$30 to that person. They're priceless if you don't have it backed up. And personally I would drive 3 hours to have my phone back today rather than wait a few days to get it to be shipped to me.
> 
> besides, she might have suspected she left it in the UBER car. But maybe she lost it somewhere else. This is a good reason to track it down


I know, Imagine the home made porn on some devices out there.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Sounds like my city in South Florida...
> 
> They call them m "sober houses". What a scam. Insurance pays the rent, 400-1200 /week per resident. Most have 3-8.


Its going to be the next big scandal after the pain clinics that got shut down and they are everywhere.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

nomad_driver said:


> Perhaps, but then they have to explain how I stole it, when I stole it, why didn't report it sooner, why they thought it was a good idea to try to get it back themselves instead of calling the police. Then I show the police the in car footage of the ride, the terms of service agreement, and video footage of them being idiots on my porch. Then I sue them for mental anguish or something.
> 
> Mental note to self, install car cam, porch cam, printout uber's terms of service agreement passenger version, and get a lawyer of retainer.


Mental note to self:
Throw the ****ing thing outta the ****ing window and carry on with your ****ing job.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

A couple weeks ago a girl said she left her phone in my ride. I only had one rider after her so I'm not sure if he took it or not. She started calling me at 5am the next day. I didn't answer until later that afternoon after I had time to look through the car. No phone. The next day she called and said she needed to meet to fill out a police report, I just ignored after that and haven't heard from her again... No one's got time for that.


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


The same thing happened to me a couple of months ago.

I reported to uber that i found the phone and spoke with the lady a few times, so we could arrange for the return the next day.

The lady started calling me non stop around 7 a.m. the following day. I ignored her calls because we had already agreed about the phone return plus I was tired from my other job and still trying to get some sleep.

Well this broad too showed up at 9 a.m. banging on my door! Wtf? wasn't expecting anyone, so *ignore* zzzz

Then she got my neighbor lol.

These people are incredible! I chewed her out and reported her to uber, but I doubt they did anything. She then thanked me for keeping her phone safe with a 1* .

Made me wish I would have tossed it out of the window at 60 mph lol.

Lucky for her that I would never do something like that. However, I promised myself that If I find anything else in the future I'm taking it straight to the greenlight and they can deal with it.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Um, trying to retrieve your property, even if it was your fault it got lost, is a damn good reason.
> 
> Kid selling chocolate for school field trip, someone trying to retrieve a phone... What's the big deal?
> If they have a legitimate reason to be at your door this is no crime people. This is why door bells were invented.
> ...


I agree, man have we become a paranoid. Someone is knocking on my door! They must be here to kill me!!


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Candi said:


> I agree, man have we become a paranoid. Someone is knocking on my door! They must be here to kill me!!


Do you pound on a stranger's door for several minutes based on a vague gps position? If so, then good luck to ya. Also, still a safety concern for a pissed off passenger, who may or may not be mentally unstable and violent, or as I stated previously, someone targeting a pretty college girl who drives to pay her tuition.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> Do you pound on a stranger's door for several minutes based on a vague gps position? If so, then good luck to ya. Also, still a safety concern for a pissed off passenger, who may or may not be mentally unstable and violent, or as I stated previously, someone targeting a pretty college girl who drives to pay her tuition.


Your own post said it was several minutes. So you are slow, they knocked louder. They wanted their phone, don't see the drama here.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Candi said:


> I agree, man have we become a paranoid. Someone is knocking on my door! They must be here to kill me!!


It's not about being paranoid it's really a matter of good manners. If the pax had left the phone at a restaurant and came back when the restaurant was closed would it be reasonable for the pax demand that the waitress come back outside of business hours to fix the pax screw up? No it wouldn't.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

nomad_driver said:


> It's not about being paranoid it's really a matter of good manners. If the pax had left the phone at a restaurant and came back when the restaurant was closed would it be reasonable for the pax demand that the waitress come back outside of business hours to fix the pax screw up? No it wouldn't.


If restaurant was closed but employees still inside I would knock until they opened the door or I would wait by their car. I would get my phone that night. I guarantee it.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If restaurant was closed but employees still inside I would knock until they opened the door or I would wait by their car. I would get my phone that night. I guarantee it.


What if everyone had gone home? You'd be knocking a long time. I guarantee it.


----------



## Loomis24 (Nov 28, 2016)

The suspense is killing me.... How big of a tip$ did you get? Can't believe no one asked you yet


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


Out the window or drop at the local police station..


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Honestly with Ubers reputation, if someone knocked on my door and the first words out of their mouth was, "Are you an Uber driver?" I would say , "HELL NO!!" Then ......"Why do you ask?"

I just gotta make they aren't some nutcase pissed off about Travis/Uber's latest controversy and don't have a cup of battery acid nearby.

I am a small college girl.....but I got a big Mossberg


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


Lesson learned.

Next time that phone rings in your back seat; Turn it off and take it to the nearest police station. Just tell them you found it, do not feel compelled to say you drive for Uber. Just simply say you found the phone in the street. This is important because they might tell you to contact Uber and refuse the phone if you mention Uber. Once you have the police report you can email it to Uber if/when they contact you.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


Find a specialty like that,straight to local cop shop.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A driver posted on here last year that he was awaken early one Saturday morning by an upset passenger (that was drunk in his Uber the night before) and they had the Police. Passenger brought them saying someone had stolen the phone. Find iPhone was used, as well...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> If restaurant was closed but employees still inside I would knock until they opened the door or I would wait by their car. I would get my phone that night. I guarantee it.


Yea, and in the part of California I live in - you mite get shot.
And, the Sherriff will give the shooter his gun back.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Loomis24 said:


> The suspense is killing me.... How big of a tip$ did you get? Can't believe no one asked you yet


Hahahaha. Good one.



Cableguynoe said:


> If restaurant was closed but employees still inside I would knock until they opened the door or I would wait by their car. I would get my phone that night. I guarantee it.


I've worked in places where people tip cash. You call the cops about people lurking by cars after close if no one knows them. Common safety practice. Also, you lock the doors behind you. I've only worked one place that any of the closing staff could get back in after lock up. Guarantee all you want, but I doubt the cops are gonna drag the manager out of bed for your phone after they grill you as a potential mugger lol.


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Find my iPhone is great when it works, but it rarely works because usually the phone would be dead (turned off) or there will be a signal blocker aka airplane mode.
> 
> Personally I agree, it's good that they went out of their way to get the iPhone back rather than you having to drop it off. But also scary when you weren't expecting it.
> 
> Lol


That's good that they got their phone back but I'm sure it was scary at first when you weren't expecting it. I always check my car after driving a rider to their destination to make sure they didnt leave anything in my car. At the end when I'm back home I double check and make sure nothing is in my car belonging to a rider. If I find an item I contact uber support right away.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

JBuzz826 said:


> That's good that they got their phone back but I'm sure it was scary at first when you weren't expecting it. I always check my car after driving a rider to their destination to make sure they didnt leave anything in my car. At the end when I'm back home I double check and make sure nothing is in my car belonging to a rider. If I find an item I contact uber support right away.


Now I do check, and I did contact under support. No green light with in 10 hours. I advised people to power of and not charge iPhones that may be left behind.


----------



## JBuzz826 (May 12, 2017)

Wow. Yeah my nearest green light is about 5 hours away from me. I've only had one person leave an item in my car. Luckily they called me and said they left their ID card in my car. They said if I find it to call them back. Which I tried but I couldn't get through because I accepted a trip before then. 

I found it and luckily the next trip after them was going to the same bar. I wound up having to walk in the bar (full of intoxicated college students) and find the poor girl. I found her and gave it back. She was like you're the best uber driver ever. I told her just doing my job. I then called it a night because after walking in the bar I had a damn headache after all that.

I am guessing you told uber about them showing up to your house? Just curious.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

This to all the folks saying _"They were just trying to get their phone back"_ and being apologists for people who had NO BUSINESS on the private property of people they don't know without an invitation, regardless of the allegedly "harmless motive"...having an app to find a phone is still NOT a legitimate reason/excuse/invitation to come onto private property. The definition, both legal and dictionary is_ *1. verb: enter the owner's land or property without permission.* _In Arizona, it aggravates to _criminal trespass_ if they refuse to leave once they have been told to leave and refuse.

The myth is that a No Trespassing sign must be present in order for a charge of trespassing to obtain. Error, error, error. The lack of a No Trespassing sign on private property, NOT generally considered to be _public access_ (think place of business which conducts on-site retail), but a residence which is NON public access, does NOT create an assumed invitation to enter the boundaries of the property. All a NO TRESPASSING sign does is inform that the land owner is asserting their property rights _in absentia_.

To the legal scholar from California who asserted:
*
"You have no idea what your are saying. And to be honest you sound pretty ridiculous making statements like that. Walking on to someone's property with the purpose to knock on their door is NOT trespassing. Not in any state. Probably not in any country". *<---- that is _exactly trespassing_. Yes Dorothy, every time a JW, a salesperson, the mormon kids on 10 speed bikes, or even Girl Scouts slinging cookies crosses onto your property without an invitation, they are trespassing.
*
"Entering the house is trespassing". *<------ No, that's NOT trespassing, that's _illegal entry_ at the very least, and _breaking and entering_ in general.

No matter what the motive...knocking on a door uninvited and unexpectedly, especially with more than one person at the porch is _bad judgment, _and could lead to grave consequences.

If someone is so dumb as to leave their stuff in an Uber, then they should hopefully be smart enough to contact Uber in order to get it back and make arrangements to COMPENSATE the driver for its return and do it RIGHT AWAY.

I advise people _via text _who contact me after leaving their crap in my van (to date, several cell phones, one laptop, several bottles of allegedly expensive wine, and one set of golf clubs) that "I am X number of miles away from your location, and if you want me to drop it off personally, it will be a travel/time fee of $2.00 per mile, with a $20.00 minimum in CASH upon my arrival. If that is unacceptable, then I will drop it at the Uber Green Light hub at _MY_ convenience".

As SOON as I am done with the intitial contact, I send a message through the app to Uber advising them of the contact. Uber leaves it _UP TO THE DRIVER_ how to handle the return and only SUGGESTS the Green Light Hub as a drop off location.

If they agree via text (this creates a de facto contractual agreement), then I give them the approximate time that it will take me to get to their location and the distance I will travel based on google maps info, and that I will advise them when I arrive and they can _come out_ to my vehicle and pay me and retrieve their item. I do this because the interaction is _on my dash cam AND on my phone so that I have a record of the whole thing_.

If they become hostile and or aggressive once I am there...then I simply drive away and call local LE.

Obviously if they contact me _right away_, and they were polite on the trip and are _polite_ during the follow up and I am within a mile or less, I will loop around and drop it off for free.

If they are one of the OTS ******bags, or were a jackass to me on the trip then "pay up sucker".

If they go _full frontal stupid_ and make ANY sort of threat such as "Bring it back or I'm gonna kick your ass" then their property gets tossed in the closest dumpster to me, and I may or may not tell them which one. Going to a location where someone has made a threat makes them a criminal and YOU an idiot for going there.

If anyone is interested, there is a pretty nice (I assume) iPhone in the dry river bed along the Salt River on McKellips in west Mesa/Salt River Reservation...of course it HAS rained since then...a lot.

Why? Because I am not in the business of adulting for _alleged_ adults who can't adult for themselves. People take no personal responsibility for their own stupidity anymore and they want to blame others and make it the responsibility of others to be their nannies. Sorry, since I retired from LE, I am no longer paid to mind the business of idiots. If you're one of the ones who want people to babysit you and your stuff....then may I suggest Pampers in larger sizes and a sippy cup instead of the gallons of distilled stupidity you consumed at the bar.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, and in the part of California I live in - you mite get shot.
> And, the Sherriff will give the shooter his gun back.


Nah, they would be happy to help me. If you feel that way, it's probably because of the way you treat people.
If you're polite, respectful and show how grateful you are that someone has your property, people are usually happy to help and they feel good about themselves for doing so. So whether I'm ringing someones doorbell or going back to a restaurant after they closed hoping to still catch them, it would not be a bad encounter with whoever has my phone. Unless of course they don't want to give it to me, which is a whole different story.


----------



## sillymako83 (Jan 10, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


Next time, throw the phone down a sewer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nah, they would be happy to help me. If you feel that way, it's probably because of the way you treat people.
> If you're polite, respectful and show how grateful you are that someone has your property, people are usually happy to help and they feel good about themselves for doing so. So whether I'm ringing someones doorbell or going back to a restaurant after they closed hoping to still catch them, it would not be a bad encounter with whoever has my phone. Unless of course they don't want to give it to me, which is a whole different story.


No good deed goes unpunished.
After dark, I always answer with my Walther PPKS in my right hand, behind my back.
But, it wouldn't be a problem with me in the first place. As soon as I discover someone else's property in my car, and I mean AS SOON as it discover it -- it is gone. Out of the car. So, their GPS tracking on their phone will take them to the mailbox where is currently residing. The time of pickup is on the box, just wait for the mailperson to get there and open it.
But, I never saw it. Nope. Not in my car.


----------



## CaliUberGirl (Feb 19, 2017)

Note to self: Check for phones before I head home.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

CaliUberGirl said:


> Note to self: Check for phones before I head home.


And say with a smile as they exit:

"Make sure you have all your parts and pieces...I don't bring things back"


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Look at any thread about returning lost items and you'll find all sorts of clever BS about making the customer accommodate the driver's convenience.

Here the customer came to you on your off time. It doesn't get any more convenient than that. Just hand the phone over and wish them a good day


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Look at any thread about returning lost items and you'll find all sorts of clever BS about making the customer accommodate the driver's convenience.
> 
> Here the customer came to you on your off time. It doesn't get any more convenient than that. Just hand the phone over and wish them a good day


No. Whatever I happen to be doing during my off time is more important than fixing the pax's screw up. They can come back during regular business hours. Well actually they can't come back but you get the point.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Look at any thread about returning lost items and you'll find all sorts of clever BS about making the customer accommodate the driver's convenience.
> 
> Here the customer came to you on your off time. It doesn't get any more convenient than that. Just hand the phone over and wish them a good day


The ONLY way you spin on the incident makes it okay is if the passenger had contacted the driver beforehand and _politely asked the driver if it was okay _to come by and pick up the phone/item. Just showing up with no invitation, no notice, and no permission is what makes the passenger wrong and the point about them being_ convenient _irrelevant_._


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

CaliUberGirl said:


> Note to self: Check for phones before I head home.


Maybe the first person that understood the point. Thank you.



Karen Stein said:


> Look at any thread about returning lost items and you'll find all sorts of clever BS about making the customer accommodate the driver's convenience.
> 
> Here the customer came to you on your off time. It doesn't get any more convenient than that. Just hand the phone over and wish them a good day


No, this is my home, not my work. GET OFF MY LAWN!



Frisco85132 said:


> The ONLY way you spin on the incident makes it okay is if the passenger had contacted the driver beforehand and _politely asked the driver if it was okay _to come by and pick up the phone/item. Just showing up with no invitation, no notice, and no permission is that makes the passenger wrong and the point about them being_ convenient _irrelevant_._


^this guy gets it.



nomad_driver said:


> No. Whatever I happen to be doing during my off time is more important than fixing the pax's screw up. They can come back during regular business hours. Well actually they can't come back but you get the point.


Also, I would have been fine if they had contacted me first. Yeah, sure, meet me at the gas station half a block over in 20 minutes. No, they barged into my personal life, and interrupted me free time. Basically wasting the 15 minutes I had spent on a game of overwatch when I had to leave, plus time to rejoin my group when they left. Convenience nullified.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly. 

Try telling them to make an appointment.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly.
> 
> Try telling them to make an appointment.


Then there's plan C.....


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly.
> 
> Try telling them to make an appointment.


I tell the officer that said passenger left their phone, and turn it over. I have proof documenting my attempt to return their property. Cop goes "ok, have a nice day". Same story, only some moron wasted a cops time in addition to rudely showing up on my doorstep.

Again however, that's miles away from the pint of this thread.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly.
> 
> Try telling them to make an appointment.


You fail to mention anything about the pax saying the phone was stolen stolen. The police are there to enforce the law and maintain public safety. They are not a phone retrieval service.

But hey since we're all making stuff up now consider "plan C" officer friendly and I are old drinking buddies and we spend the next half hour screwing with the poor pax before he gets booted from my property with the knowledge that his phone will eventually make its way to the local green light hub.


----------



## Jaryak534 (Nov 17, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> It'd be pretty easy to stuff a phone in the seat and follow someone home. Not the craziest stalker move I've ever heard of.
> 
> I don't live somewhere big enough for returning a phone to be a problem. Also, I enjoy my privacy, and having sketchy teenagers show up at my house is not my idea of a good time.
> 
> ...


I'd say retrieving my $800 device that you've admittedly had for several days is a damn good reason. People's entire lives are on their smart phones now, they're essentially a necessity in the modern world.

I'd say the more concerning matter to me is the fact that you seem to believe that a reasonable response to somebody knocking on your door is bearing arms. Where exactly do you live that that's normal? Most people just ... answer the door.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

I live somewhere with an exceptionally low crime rate, because most people are armed, and vigilant. I admittedly had their phone for several days, during which they made no attempts to contact me. 

Man, no one even got the point of the damn post did they.


----------



## Jaryak534 (Nov 17, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> I live somewhere with an exceptionally low crime rate, because most people are armed, and vigilant. I admittedly had their phone for several days, during which they made no attempts to contact me.
> 
> Man, no one even got the point of the damn post did they.


I certainly get what you thought the point was, but the passenger was well within her right to track her device, which you were in possession of. Unless you have a gate that she opened, or clearly marked signs stating that trespassing is prohibited on your property, then you don't have much recourse here. After 24 hours, you should have dropped it off at a police station or a Green Light Hub.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Jaryak534 said:


> I certainly get what you thought the point was, but the passenger was well within their right to track their device, which you were in possession of. After 24 hours, you should have dropped it off at a police station or a Green Light Hub.


So go back, read what you didn't, come back and try again. FFS


----------



## Jaryak534 (Nov 17, 2016)

RalphWolf said:


> So go back, read what you didn't, come back and try again. FFS


Done. What do you think that I missed?


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Jaryak534 said:


> Done. What do you think that I missed?


Just for starters, where is my nearest greenlight hub?


----------



## Jaryak534 (Nov 17, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> This to all the folks saying _"They were just trying to get their phone back"_ and being apologists for people who had NO BUSINESS on the private property of people they don't know without an invitation, regardless of the allegedly "harmless motive"...having an app to find a phone is still NOT a legitimate reason/excuse/invitation to come onto private property. The definition, both legal and dictionary is_ *1. verb: enter the owner's land or property without permission.* _In Arizona, it aggravates to _criminal trespass_ if they refuse to leave once they have been told to leave and refuse.
> 
> The myth is that a No Trespassing sign must be present in order for a charge of trespassing to obtain. Error, error, error. The lack of a No Trespassing sign on private property, NOT generally considered to be _public access_ (think place of business which conducts on-site retail), but a residence which is NON public access, does NOT create an assumed invitation to enter the boundaries of the property. All a NO TRESPASSING sign does is inform that the land owner is asserting their property rights _in absentia_.
> 
> ...


Seriously? A legal lecture from an Uber driver?

Try again, and this time with the laws from the OP's state, Montana: http://codes.findlaw.com/mt/title-45-crimes/mt-code-ann-sect-45-6-201.html

It even gives you requirements for how the posted No Trespassing sign must appear.



RalphWolf said:


> Just for starters, where is my nearest greenlight hub?


Oh, I saw that. You ignored my other suggestion, though. No police station out in that rough and tumble heavily armed area that you could have dropped it off at? Must be why everybody has to shoot people who knock on their door, no law enforcement presence.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Jaryak534 said:


> Oh, I saw that. You ignored my other suggestion, though. No police station out in that rough and tumble heavily armed area that you could have dropped it off at? Must be why everybody has to shoot people who knock on their door, no law enforcement presence.


Ya know, this whole convo is just belligerent. It's turned into a ridiculous debate about being armed blah blah blah. Go back, read the OP, bandy about you opinions on unrelated matters, w/e.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

There's a lot of "you should do this," and what the "reasonable" thing to do is, in this thread. The bottom line is that it is uber's policy says that neither uber nor drivers are responsible for the items left in a vehicle after a trip ends, and the passenger agrees to that when download the app and accept the terms of service agreement. 

Sure uber will be happy to let the pax call the driver and let the driver drive across town or whatever to return the phone, because it costs uber nothing and makes uber look good.

End of the day it the passenger's own incompetence that caused the situation. 

As for me I have enough sh^t to deal with in my own life I don't have time to deal with an idiot pax's sh^t.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Frisco85132 said:


> This to all the folks saying _"They were just trying to get their phone back"_ and being apologists for people who had NO BUSINESS on the private property of people they don't know without an invitation, regardless of the allegedly "harmless motive"...having an app to find a phone is still NOT a legitimate reason/excuse/invitation to come onto private property. The definition, both legal and dictionary is_ *1. verb: enter the owner's land or property without permission.* _In Arizona, it aggravates to _criminal trespass_ if they refuse to leave once they have been told to leave and refuse.
> 
> The myth is that a No Trespassing sign must be present in order for a charge of trespassing to obtain. Error, error, error. The lack of a No Trespassing sign on private property, NOT generally considered to be _public access_ (think place of business which conducts on-site retail), but a residence which is NON public access, does NOT create an assumed invitation to enter the boundaries of the property. All a NO TRESPASSING sign does is inform that the land owner is asserting their property rights _in absentia_.
> 
> ...


Well the law is quite a bit different here in NV. When the Jehova's Witness knock on your door, they are not breaking any laws. Unless they hop a fence to get into your yard, any person can stand in your driveway or on your door step and that is not trespassing here.

Here is the NV law that says I'm right;
https://www.leg.state.nv.us/NRS/NRS-207.html#NRS207Sec200

I challenge you to post a link to a law in any state that says it is trespassing for a guy to knock on your front door of your house.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> While I understand the concern, I don't blame them for trying to track their lost phone. I would imagine I would do the same thing.


Seriously, you would go to a driver`s home? Take lost belongings to the police department!

Lost and found should go to the local police department if it is of any importance and or value, like purses or phones.
I found a purse one night, first week out. I do not like going through things like that so I contacted Uber.
two days later, no responses have come my way, so I decided while I was at my real job, go through the purse and find a number. 
I saw a checkbook, and money...no, I did not even put my finger prints on the cash.
I called her, she was happy. Once I met her in my city, not hers, I gave it back. She said "I hope all my money is in there...thanks."
Not a great deal of gratitude. she did mention on the phone that she had $820.00

She got $822.00 if she was not counting the $2 bill in with her checkbook.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

CenCal559 said:


> Seriously, you would go to a driver`s home? Take lost belongings to the police department!


In the situation being discussed, the only reason why the passenger went to the driver's home is because that is where their property was.

If the driver had brought the stuff to the police department or uber office, that's where it would have been and they would have never seen the passenger at home.

If an Uber driver doesn't ever want to see a passenger, they shouldn't tote the passenger's stuff home with them and should be extra careful. Just because someone loses something, doesn't give the finder any rights to keep it. "Finders keepers, Losers Weepers" isn't a legal doctrine.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In the situation being discussed, the only reason why the passenger went to the driver's home is because that is where their property was.
> 
> If the driver had brought the stuff to the police department or uber office, that's where it would have been and they would have never seen the passenger at home.
> 
> If an Uber driver doesn't ever want to see a passenger, they shouldn't tote the passenger's stuff home with them and should be extra careful. Just because someone loses something, doesn't give the finder any rights to keep it. "Finders keepers, Losers Weepers" isn't a legal doctrine.


If the driver had just tossed the phone out the window they would never see the passenger at home.

If the passenger doesn't want to lose their stuff they shouldn't be irresponsible with their stuff. The driver does not have any responsibility to return lost items to the pax. Check uber's site, I bet that will hold up in court.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly.
> 
> Try telling them to make an appointment.


All of this can be avoided by THROWING THE DAMN THING OUTTA THE WINDOW as soon as you realize its in your car.
But, yea, a cop standing at my front door gets the same thing, "There is nothing going on here that should concern the police, officer. If you have a warrant I'd like to see it. If you don't ,,,, well, goodbye."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

nomad_driver said:


> If the driver had just tossed the phone out the window they would never see the passenger at home.
> 
> If the passenger doesn't want to lose their stuff they shouldn't be irresponsible with their stuff. The driver does not have any responsibility to return lost items to the pax. Check uber's site, I bet that will hold up in court.


That is certainly true, if the driver chucks the phone out the window, they would never see the passenger again.

But they will still find the presumably disabled phone, and may well figure out what you did. Expect a $500 ticket for littering and a claim against your insurance for the property you destroyed You'd probably be better off throwing the phone into a lime pit or something.

Although in any event, if you don't want to deal with passengers and their problems, you may well be in the wrong Side Hustle.



UberBastid said:


> "There is nothing going on here that should concern the police, officer. If you have a warrant I'd like to see it. If you don't ,,,, well, goodbye."


If there is good suspicion that you are holding on to property that doesn't belong to you, and there is electronic documentation of that, they may well get a warrant and ransack your abode for the possibly stolen property.

You are asking for more a hassle, for which you will get paid nothing.

Do you expect the passenger to give you a tip, if you make them go through that kind of hassle?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


That's why a police station or the nearest dump are the best choices for lost phones.



RalphWolf said:


> Also, I suppose it bears mentioning, that the girl was at my door, but her boyfriend or whatever was lurking around my truck. If they hadn't had a good explanation, I would have been armed and calling the cops the way he was acting.


In Montana that a good way to find yourself at the end of a gun barrel.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is certainly true, if the driver chucks the phone out the window, they would never see the passenger again.
> 
> But they will still find the presumably disabled phone, and may well figure out what you did. Expect a $500 ticket for littering and a claim against your insurance for the property you destroyed You'd probably be better off throwing the phone into a lime pit or something.
> 
> Although in any event, if you don't want to deal with passengers and their problems, you may well be in the wrong Side Hustle.


I'll just make sure to toss the phone in a dumpster to avoid the littering or better yet a dump truck.

I'm not worried about my insurance because the pax has no claim even if they figured out it was me because when the pax accepts the terms of service agreement they give up a lot of their rights. Check Uber's site it clearly states that Uber not the driver are responsible for items left in the car after the trip is over.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is certainly true, if the driver chucks the phone out the window, they would never see the passenger again.
> 
> But they will still find the presumably disabled phone, and may well figure out what you did. Expect a $500 ticket for littering and a claim against your insurance for the property you destroyed You'd probably be better off throwing the phone into a lime pit or something.
> Although in any event, if you don't want to deal with passengers and their problems, you may well be in the wrong Side Hustle.
> ...


Then lets rock. Go get your search warrant ... based on what ... the sworn testimony of the pax? Cool. Then when the search is over I will have someone to sue.
Get offa my porch. Go get a warrant. I am saying nothing else.

All this .. a fine for littering?? LMAO.
I don't know where YOU live, but where I live, the cops have better things to do than spend twenty or more man hours (including the DA's office for the warrant) chasing after some dummies phone.
But, if that's what they wanna do ... rock on.
I bet our local news reporters would be interested in that story too.

OUT THE WINDOW, or in a mail box as SOON as I find out its in my car.

I don't start chit -- but I don't back away from it either. You wanna bring a load of chit to my doorstep you might end up with more than you bargained for. I defend my GOD GIVEN rights as spelled out in the constitution. All of them. The right to freedom of speech, to protect myself, the right to privacy and freedom from unreasonable search. 
So, bring it.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Then lets rock. Go get your search warrant ... based on what ... the sworn testimony of the pax? Cool. Then when the search is over I will have someone to sue.
> Get offa my porch. Go get a warrant. I am saying nothing else.


I'm sure you will do what you want, but nothing good can come out of jerking around people you don't know.

Ask for the check immediately, if 5 years from now, you are in a restaurant and you make eye contact with the pax you refused to give them back their phone, making your dinner.

Cancel the appointment directly, if you see the pax is the doctor you are about ready to get a colonoscopy from , 10 years from now.

Might as well just walk out of the interview, if 20 years from now,you find out he's the man about ready to interview you for a job.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

When you found it, only two options, throw it away or drop it at a police station, I have done the drop off at local police station, problem solved.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

RalphWolf said:


> Ya know, this whole convo is just belligerent. It's turned into a ridiculous debate about being armed blah blah blah. Go back, read the OP, bandy about you opinions on unrelated matters, w/e.


Lol i own 2 guns and completely understand now why people out there are trying to take them away lol


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure you will do what you want, but nothing good can come out of jerking around people you don't know.
> 
> Ask for the check immediately, if 5 years from now, you are in a restaurant and you make eye contact with the pax you refused to give them back their phone, making your dinner.
> 
> ...


Or, they learn from the experience how important it is to be responsible for their things and in 5 years they give you a free dinner 10 years they care what ails you and in 20 years... well they won't be giving me a job I'm self employed.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

From reading 7 pages on this topic, I've learned there are 2 steps to follow and 1 option.

1. Check your car for lost items. Preferably after each ride, but if not possible, at the end of your shift.

Then, upon finding an item, proceed to the next step. ..you have 3 options ...

1. Contact pax, and return item for free at your own expense. Expect to do this immediately, as pax is more important than you and will not wait. Most will not tip or pay, so expect no reimbursement.

Or...

2. Drive all the way to local police station or greenlight hub and turn item in. This is also done at your own expense.

Or..

3. Throw the item into the nearest mailbox, dumpster, river. Ignore all calls, texts, emails from pax. 

The choice is yours. A lot probably depends on where you live. If you live in the city, then option 1 or 2 is easy for you. Most pax are nearby and the police/greenlight are also close, making this option easy.

If you live out in the boonies (like I do), it gets tricky. Returning the item will, at minimum, usually be an hour of driving, as most pax are 30 minutes away. The greenlight hub is 50 minutes round trip, plus fuel. The nearest police station is 30 minutes round trip. 

Since no one (Uber included) seems to think my time is worth anything and since they assume I get free fuel, then I don't feel guilty for assuming the item is worthless. Afterall, it was left behind and no one is willing to pay for it's return. My choice is option #3.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Jagent said:


> From reading 7 pages on this topic, I've learned there are 2 steps to follow and 1 option.
> 
> Since no one (Uber included) seems to think my time is worth anything and since they assume I get free fuel, then I don't feel guilty for assuming the item is worthless. Afterall, it was left behind and no one is willing to pay for it's return. My choice is option #3.


Of course there is another option, which is the one that the OP was complaining that the customer took.

Sit tight and let the passenger use the l0-jack feature on the item to arrive at your home at their own expense. Seems like a reasonable kind of option. If a passenger contacts you by phone or text, through Uber- telling them where they can pick it up- your domicile or regular place of employment(if you are comfortable with that) or the Bucket of Blood barroom nearby that you customarily visit for an adult beverage. Going out of the way for the passenger is for suckers, expecting a gratuity is naive, but just chucking something of considerable value is just asking for bad karma.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Okay, consider 'plan B.' That is, the guy stops at the local police station. He explains you have his phone, and supports his claim with the tracking info. He asks a police escort to "preserve the peace." Now you get to open your door and greet Officer Friendly.
> 
> Try telling them to make an appointment.


Sure. No problem. In fact, I will tell them to come back with a warrant. Tracking info and a claim that I have his phone is t enough to force their way into your house.

Think that item will resemble a phone when he gets back with his warrant?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Sure. No problem. In fact, I will tell them to come back with a warrant. Tracking info and a claim that I have his phone is t enough to force their way into your house.
> 
> Think that item will resemble a phone when he gets back with his warrant?


You really aren't much of a people person, willing to go to such an effort just to deny someone access to the use of their property.

Maybe Ubering isn't the best choice for a Side Hustle for yourself.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> You really aren't much of a people person, willing to go to such an effort just to deny someone access to the use of their property.
> 
> Maybe Ubering isn't the best choice for a Side Hustle for yourself.


Context is your friend in this situation. You should go back and review the actual posts concerning this issue. They are located in other threads.

Being a people person has nothing to do with capitulating to people's bad behavior. But then again, you would know what bad behavior that was had you simply asked a few questions or done a little research. You might be a people person, but your not very intelligent.


----------



## uberslave 1 (May 21, 2017)

RalphWolf said:


> So I've been just reading till now, but this made me really uncomfortable, and I thought I had to share.
> 
> A few days ago, a passenger left their iphone in my car. I learned to remind people to take their stuff that day. I pressed the buttons and reported the item. The battery was dead, and I thought nothing of it, so I threw it in the glove box until I heard from them.
> 
> ...


next time just throw phone right thru window,,screw costumer they dont tip any way,thats what i do,,if they tip well i can be nice to,,and tell them to meet me somewhere close by so i dont waste my gas,,,so baby next time roll your window down and trow that thing out side,,the way uber treats drivers thats the way we treat our pax..


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> Context is your friend in this situation. .


The "context" is that you want to earn the enmity of the police, by making them get a warrant and come back, for valuable property which isn't yours.

Then earn the enmity of the passenger by destroying their property in the mean time.

And remember, this is likely a poor person, they were on a bargain basement form of transportation.

And all they wanted to earn this bad behavior from you is that they asked for their property back.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I usually say "Got everything?" when PAX are exiting my vehicle. I found a phone left in my last ride of the day. I had just finished eating dinner at a restaurant about 2 miles from where I'd dropped them off for a wedding, at a farm. I was driving over to return it when she called me from another phone (still figuring that out, but he ordered the ride). Returned the phone for a nice $20 tip! Sweet!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The "context" is that you want to earn the enmity of the police, by making them get a warrant and come back, for valuable property which isn't yours.
> Then earn the enmity of the passenger by destroying their property in the mean time.


It must be REALLY cool to live in a city like Pittsburgh, where there is so little crime that the police and DA's Office has the time and manpower to get warrants and search private homes for property that is lost. 
Wish I lived in a great place like Pittsburgh.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> It must be REALLY cool to live in a city like Pittsburgh, where there is so little crime that the police and DA's Office has the time and manpower to get warrants and search private homes for property that is lost.
> Wish I lived in a great place like Pittsburgh.


Actually, in a place like this, most folks would respond by just walking into your home themselves after their valuable property.

Police wouldn't be involved unless you decided to call them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Actually, in a place like this, most folks would respond by just walking into your home themselves after their valuable property.
> Police wouldn't be involved unless you decided to call them.


 ... and in a case like that, I would call the police.
and advise them to bring a rubber bag to pick up a mess in my living room.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Anyone who thinks the police will simply walk off and leisurely return at a later time is living in a charming state of innocence.

Anyone who thinks destroying something to thwart the legal process is a proper act is truly a man of (future) convictionsm


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> ... and in a case like that, I would call the police.
> and advise them to bring a rubber bag to pick up a mess in my living room.


If you kill someone, merely for retrieving their property, you're looking at taking a seat in the electric chair.

You'd be better off just to give the man his legal property and let him be on his way.



Karen Stein said:


> Anyone who thinks the police will simply walk off and leisurely return at a later time is living in a charming state of innocence.
> 
> Anyone who thinks destroying something to thwart the legal process is a proper act is truly a man of (future) convictionsm


Don't the police just phone in for a warrant? I don't think they have to leave at all. Get the judge on the phone, he gives the warrant, and they just knock down the door, ransacking the house looking for the damn phone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Killing someone for breaking into your home is not a crime.
Call a judge for a warrant to look for a lost phone?
LMAO. You guys are funny.

It's never going to make it to my house anyway ... OUT the widow.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The "context" is that you want to earn the enmity of the police, by making them get a warrant and come back, for valuable property which isn't yours.
> 
> Then earn the enmity of the passenger by destroying their property in the mean time.
> 
> ...


So...you haven't read the pertinent post concerning this issue. That's ok. It just shows you are lazy. And still incorrect.

But let's go with your increasingly silly statement......

If a cop is angry or upset with you for doing exactly what they do when accused of a crime, then that person should not be a cop. I will also add, that is the type of officer who would willfully violate your rights and lie about it. Think I'm kidding? Do a little research. It's been rampant in SF for quite sometime.

As for this likely being a poor person? That's funny. You obviously know nothing about SF.

And lastly, hopefully you will never serve on a jury if you believe protecting your rights is bad behavior.

Again, context is your friend. Well, naw.


----------

